# Niagara Falls area subs & owner operators needed



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

We are currently looking for the following in the Niagara Falls area. Must be dedicated and hard working as this area accumulates apx 300" of snow per year.

*Owner Operators with Plow Trucks, Loaders, Backhoes, Salt Spreaders and/or Skidsteers.

* Laborers for shoveling and spreading calcium.

* Operators to operate Backhoes, Skidsteers and Loaders.

Please Contact us at 908-463-9673 or send me a pm with info.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

You're talking about a Niagara Fallls area in Jersey, not NY right?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure where your getting 300 inches from?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;624671 said:


> Not sure where your getting 300 inches from?


Im the biggest snow optimist around jersey. There is no area around here that avg 300 a year


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Maybe they mean 30 inches?


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

Niagara Falls NY...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Elite Services;625535 said:


> Niagara Falls NY...


And your avg snow fall is 300"?


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

its true about the avrage (300 inchs) here were I live we are closer to 350 inchs. reason being we get 90% lake affect from lake eire and lack ontario


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Elite Services;623830 said:


> We are currently looking for the following in the Niagara Falls area. Must be dedicated and hard working as this area* accumulates apx 300" of snow per year.*
> 
> *Owner Operators with Plow Trucks, Loaders, Backhoes, Salt Spreaders and/or Skidsteers.
> 
> ...


 *accumulates apx 300" of snow per year.* not at one time


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ford-101;625612 said:


> *accumulates apx 300" of snow per year.* not at one time


What were saying is Niagara Falls don't get that much snow.This is from 2006.
.NORTH TONAWANDA... 55 INCHES
.NIAGARA FALLS..... 55 INCHES
.LOCKPORT.......... 45 INCHES
.MIDDLEPORT........ 42 INCHES
.SANBORN........... 38 INCHES
.YOUNGSTOWN........ 37 INCHES
.LEWISTON.......... 29 INCHES

These are the surrounding areas too.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I from Oswego originally, one of the snowiest areas in the Northeast... and we averaged like 150" a year or so. 

That said, I'm available in the Niagara Falls NY area.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

niagara falls gets nowhere near 300 inches of snow per year, buffalo gets about 100 and we get way more then NF. they get about 60 inches of snow, 300 inchest is what the tug hill plateau gets and they get the most snow in NYS by far.


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

Don't think I've ever seen that much snow near the metro areas but move into southern Erie, Chautaqua, and Cattaraugus counties and annual snowfall is well above 100 inches and in the higher elevations 300 inches isn't unusual.


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

grandview;625707 said:


> What were saying is Niagara Falls don't get that much snow.This is from 2006.
> .NORTH TONAWANDA... 55 INCHES
> .NIAGARA FALLS..... 55 INCHES
> .LOCKPORT.......... 45 INCHES
> ...


Whoo Hoo 37 inches!!

Never ever had 300 for a season as long as i have been alive.


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

What needs to be plowed in the Falls that they would need someone from New Jersey to arrange it?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

VBR;626141 said:


> What needs to be plowed in the Falls that they would need someone from New Jersey to arrange it?


Experience and smarts!


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

We are talking Niagara Falls area. This location is right off Lake Erie and accumulates alot of snow per year. (is that better) I dont want to quote inches anymore. I was told anywhere from 100" and up. It was late when i posted the other night. 300 might be a little high. They need someone from Jersey because we are nationwide and do several locations for certain companies, in Jersey and out. Let me know Tks.

PS Lumps if you are interested pm me with list of equipment available and your phone #. Tks.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Sent you a pm.


----------

